# How low can Michael Bloomberg go?



## fbb1964 (27/4/21)

How low can Michael Bloomberg go? 
"News of the payments infuriated many Philippines officials, some of whom called for Bloomberg’s money to be returned while the payments and their influence are investigated."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


> How low can Michael Bloomberg go?
> "News of the payments infuriated many Philippines officials, some of whom called for Bloomberg’s money to be returned while the payments and their influence are investigated."

Reactions: Like 4


----------

